# BCM5723 bge driver



## springstern (Feb 19, 2012)

We've purchased 3 *HP* *P*roliant *DL*120 servers. They come with two integrated network adapters - HP NC107i PCIe Gigabit Server Adapter which is based on BCM5723.

After Freebsd FreeBSD 9 installation I've discovered a few problems.

After setting up bge0 network interfaces, I've noticed that I was temporarily losing connection with a server for short periods of time. /var/log/messages was filled up with 
	
	



```
bge0: watchdog timeout -- resetting
```
 messages.

I've switched to bge1 interface and after a few hours I've noticed that my server froze completely. I tried to do the same on the other server and got the same result.

I'm trying to understand what's going on and can provide more info on request. If anyone could give me a clue if there is a way to fix this problem by patching bge driver


----------



## fleon (Feb 27, 2012)

As no one more knowledgeable has answered, I thought you might get some comfort from knowing I've had issues with Broadcom NICs in HP servers too (and I bought five of the things). The WOL can't work because it's disabled by the driver when the OS shuts down (for a start). Rather than fixing this, so far I've opted to ignore the built in hardware use Realtek cards instead, which have never given me any bother.


----------

